# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  διαγνωστικό εργαλείο για imac

## giorgiosb

καλησπέρα, 

υπάρχει κάποιο διαγνωστικό εργαλείο για έλεγχο μητρικής και οθόνης (hardware) για imac late 2009 ?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

βάλε linux

- - - Updated - - -

επειδή όμως δε σε βλέπω να σκαμπάζεις από linux δες και τα παρακάτω link

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201257
https://github.com/upekkha/AppleHardwareTest

----------


## giorgiosb

ευχαριστώ 

linux σκεφτόμουν νσ τρέξω σπό το cd του μηχανηματος, γιατι στο service που το έστειλα δεν μπορουν να βρούν αν φταίει η μητρική πλακέτα ή η οθόνη που δεν δείχνει τίποτα, ενω δουλεύει όταν συνδεεται μεσω hdmi με άλλη οθόνη.

linux λιγα πράγματα ξέρω !

thanks !!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

σε πειράζω βρε!  :Razz: 
Πάντως το εργαλείο που σου έβαλα νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που έχω δει να χρησιμοποιεί η apple στα επίσημα service της

----------


## giorgiosb

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!! γιατι θα με παλαβωσουν από το service!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πάντως και ένα live cd δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος στο πως θα μπουτάρει με το EFI bios - λογικά γίνεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!! γιατι θα με παλαβωσουν από το service!


άσε που θα είναι φαρμακείο... Καλύτερα αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και ενδιαφέρεσαι, ψάξτο και επιδιόρθωσε αν γίνεται & ότι μπορείς μόνος σου

----------


## giorgiosb

> πάντως και ένα live cd δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος στο πως θα μπουτάρει με το EFI bios - λογικά γίνεται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> άσε που θα είναι φαρμακείο... Καλύτερα αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και ενδιαφέρεσαι, ψάξτο και επιδιόρθωσε αν γίνεται & ότι μπορείς μόνος σου


Σωστός!!!!!   :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------

